# Jazz let Corbin go



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So they let Corbin go. Most compelling from the presser:
"Corbin’s overall record as the team’s coach was 112-146, with a record of 25-57 this season for the worst record in the Western Conference."

But that was pretty much what he was set up to do - be bad. I know my own thoughts, but would be interested in what others have to say.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Before the season, Lindsey emphasized the three “Ds” — development, discipline and defense — for this year’s team.

Development: I give him a "D". He refused to play Kanter and Favors together for a good part of the year. Did not play a couple of guys hardly at all. I did not see great growth from Hayward, party because I think Hayward is more limited that many may want to admit.

Defense: "F-". They flat out stunk. They had no defense as a team and often showed no desire to even attempt it.

Discipline: "B". As far as how they acted on and off of the court they were professionals and I think for the most part they did play hard and wanted to win. 

I am looking forward to a changing of the guards. Hopefully we can get a coach that wants to play the new brand of basketball that requires defending the three, shooting the three, and more penetration to get to the line.

Ty Corbin is a great guy I think and did the best he could with a bad situation. All of that said I am glad to see him go.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> defending the three, shooting the three, and more penetration to get to the line.
> 
> Ty Corbin is a great guy I think and did the best he could with a bad situation. All of that said I am glad to see him go.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I have mixed feelings on this. But for the most part I am pissed. When I heard it on the radio on the way to work I said "what the crap?" aloud.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

What other coach wants to come to Utah?:der: I hope this is not a step backwards.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I work for the team, I'm a writer for their website. Corbin is definitely one of the nicer coaches I've met and interviewed, and he always had a fire in his eyes about losing and winning. He just wasn't the right coach for this job. If he'd been given an extension when the team decided to rebuild, I think we would have seen less of Richard Jefferson and Marvin Williams and more of Gobert and Clark. 

It was admirable, though, how Corbin was able to keep the locker room together. Everyone in that locker room respected him as a coach and respected each other.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

From everything I've heard, he's a great guy. But I don't think his coaching style fits where Lindsey wants to take the team. I feel like the Jazz have some great young guys who aren't getting developed properly. That being said, I don't know who should replace him. I've heard rumors of Jim Boylen. I don't know much about him, but there seems to be a fair amount of negativity surrounding him in among Utahns.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sure Corbin is a nice guy and classy but let's be honest, he isn't ready yet to be a head coach in the NBA.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Boylen coached the Utes and failed. So they fired him. He was a good interview though. 

My own thought on Corbin, is he is taking the wrap for coaching a team that was designed and set up to fail. And it did exactly as it was set up to do. I think he achieved the potential that was there. Even the MOST optimistic Jazz fans I know and hear on the radio were "hoping" for a 30 win season as best case scenario. There were no surprises. Remember that Sloan coached the team to 23??? wins after Stockton/Malone left. Great coaches still need players. Sloan didn't win again until he had D-Will and Boozer. And when they left, the team was bad again. No amount of talent on the sideline can overcome lack of it on the court. 

Now that said, it seems to me that the Jazz have just totally whiffed in the draft, pretty much for 30 years. The only impact player they've drafted was Williams. Since 1985. Which tells me that the organization is just BAD at evaluating what constitutes good NBA talent. Here are the Jazz first round picks since 1986.

List of Jazz first round draft picks since drafting Malone in 1986
Dell Curry
Jose Ortiz
Eric Leckner
Blue Edwards
Eric Murdock
Luther Wright
Greg Ostertag
Martin Muursepp
Jacque Vaughn
Nazr Mohammed
Quincy Lewis
DeShawn Stevenson
Raul Lopez
Ryan Humphry (traded for Curtis Borchardt)
Aleksander Pavlovic
Kris Humphries
Deron Williams
Ronnie Brewer
Morris Almond
Kosta Koufos
Eric Maynor
Gordon Hayward
Enes Kanter and Alec Burks
Trey Burke

I know the draft is totally voo doo and is a real game of hit and miss. But missing for 28 years? Seriously? Only one legitimate super star in 28 years? Nothing but role players and "not even role players?" Seriously? Hind sight is 20/20 and its pretty easy to say after the fact, "you should have taken Parker instead of Lopez when you had the chance." That is kind of cheap to some extent. 

Remember too, that Malone was drafted before Miller bought the team. Something to think about there for some serious introspection by the owners to see if they really know what they are doing in evaluating talent, and in hiring people that evaluate talent.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> List of Jazz first round draft picks since drafting Malone in 1986
> Dell Curry
> Jose Ortiz
> Eric Leckner
> ...


One thing to keep in mind while considering this list, though, is where they were drafting. D-will and Kanter are the only top 3 picks, and Brewer and Kris Humphries were the only lottery picks besides the last few years (and they're careers are TBD).

A lot of these players turned out to be decent NBA players, which considering where they were selected, means the talent evaluation by the Jazz was good. Now there were some clear misses (especially the early years), but that happens to every team because the draft is a crap shoot.

My thought is this: You need superstar talent in the NBA to be really good. You usually get that talent by having a top 3 pick, or free agency. Would Corbin have been fired if Favors or Kanter turned out to be an All NBA type player? No. But Corbin didn't develop any of his players to that level, and he didn't play them enough to really see if they could reach that level.

Oh, and the defense was atrocious. That counts, too.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> Boylen coached the Utes and failed. So they fired him. He was a good interview though.
> 
> My own thought on Corbin, is he is taking the wrap for coaching a team that was designed and set up to fail. And it did exactly as it was set up to do. I think he achieved the potential that was there. Even the MOST optimistic Jazz fans I know and hear on the radio were "hoping" for a 30 win season as best case scenario. There were no surprises. Remember that Sloan coached the team to 23??? wins after Stockton/Malone left. Great coaches still need players. Sloan didn't win again until he had D-Will and Boozer. And when they left, the team was bad again. No amount of talent on the sideline can overcome lack of it on the court.
> 
> ...


From the time that they drafted Malone until they drafted D-Will their average first pick was #20. To put that in perspective, in the past 30 years the #20 pick in the NBA draft has totaled 3 all star games. Thirty picks, 3 all star games. Zydrunas Ilgauskus played in 2 of them Jameer Nelson played in the other. The NBA draft is a crap shoot at best.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/1htd3x

I saw one other sight that had the Jazz as being the 10th best NBA drafting team over the past 20 years. It was based upon a drafted players stats versus players drafted at the same spot by other teams.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its not like they picked Sam Bowie ahead of Michael Jordan here. But they have missed somehow, somewhere.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Didnt Malone want to coach the jazz?


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Back to the original topic. Corbin may be a nice guy, but as the old cliche so eloquently puts it, nice guys finish last. (Pun intended.) The telling tale for me is the fact we regressed so terribly after the all star break. It looked as if we learned nothing through the entire season. Sure, we were set up to tank, but not entirely implode. To me the theme of the last 25 games was "them boys sure gotta lotta quit in em!" Not a good sign of the direction we were heading. As far as a coach, be Utah or not there are a lot of potential leaders out there looking for a chance to prove themselves and wouldn't hesitate a moment to do it in Utah.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

the sad part is there is nothing that can be done really.
Who really wants to come play in Utah? If we do get a good player every once in a while, who really wants to stay in Utah?
Malone and Stockton were rare in that instance. For whatever the reason, they stayed here. Had we never had Malone and Stockton both together, the Jazz's history would be hilarious.
If we cant get talent that wants to stick around here in Utah, how are we going to get a good coach?
Talent follows big money market areas and flashy areas. Coaches chase talent.
We have none of that to offer unfortunately.

The right coaching staff could easily develop the squad we have now into something great, given the playing time and the coaching. 
Sure would be nice!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is thinking out of the box with a new coach

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=29596594&nid=304&title=jazz-might-make-history-by-hiring-messina


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

while Denis may be a good coach for the jazz this comment sticks out at me.

"It was the worst thing in the world to play against his team because he won a lot. He had the best players and the biggest budget. He was obviously a great coach. When I got the opportunity to play for him I jumped at the chance," said Hansen. "He was a phenomenal coach to play for."
Read more at http://www.ksl.com/?nid=304&sid=29596594#vqB5vt5B6KkZLGVC.99


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

svmoose said:


> I've heard rumors of Jim Boylen. I don't know much about him, but there seems to be a fair amount of negativity surrounding him in among Utahns.


"You can put whipped cream on a turd, still tastes like..." - Jim Boylen
Real class act that one! I'd just as soon move the team to Seattle than see that clown in SLC again.

I never saw the fire in Corbin that seems to resonate with these younger guys nowadays. Which is too bad cause he is a nice enough guy to deserve success.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Corbin may be a "nice guy" but sadly there just isn't a big demand for nice guys. 
Another sad thing is hard working "farmer ethics" just doesn't apply in the NBA. It's all about money now and Utah doesn't have enough to offer apparently. It would be like an aspiring movie star heading for Evanston Wyoming. (Sorry, Goob!)


----------

